# Stonehenge’s ‘little sister’



## Rosemary (Nov 23, 2009)

Stonehenge’s ‘little sister’ discovered by archaeologists in England
by ANI 

London, October 3 (ANI): Archaeologists have discovered Stonehenge’s ‘little sister’, dubbed ‘Bluehenge’, which is located a mile away from Britain’s famous circle of prehistoric standing stones.

According to a report in the Telegraph, the new circle unearthed in secret over the summer, is one of the most important prehistoric finds in decades.
Researchers have named the site as ‘Bluehenge’ after the colour of the 27 Welsh stones it once incorporated.

Bluehenge was put up 5,000 years ago – around the same time as work began on Stonehenge, and appears to be a miniature version of it, according to researchers.


----------



## skeptical (Nov 23, 2009)

An account of Bluehenge is found at :
Bluestonehenge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are no stones left - just chips of stones.  It is possible the stones of Bluehenge were used to repair Stonehenge.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool - a "blueprint" for the real thing?


----------

